# Can I Put a QR on a SS



## gb155 (23 Aug 2011)

Tonight I got rid of a couple of bikes

I have my eye on a Langster, question is, can I replace the bolts on the rear wheel for QR?

Is it safe and do I need to take anything else into account ?

Thanks


----------



## gaz (23 Aug 2011)

It will be fine as long as you use a *good quality skewer* and you tighten it properly.

What bikes did you have to say bye bye to?


----------



## gb155 (23 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> It will be fine as long as you use a *good quality skewer* and you tighten it properly.
> 
> What bikes did you have to say bye bye to?



No sad faces Gaz, its the start of a whole new era for me this

So, what be a GOOD Quality one then mate ?

PS, I now own a Langster SS  (MUST get a Flip-Flop Hub)


----------



## gb155 (23 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1518237"]
The Langster should already have a FF hub, you just need to buy the sprocket. Any standard QR skewer will be fine.
[/quote]

Its a second hand one

with CXP30 rims and the hub doesnt look flip flop TBH


----------



## Zoiders (23 Aug 2011)

If the Langster came with the standard wheel set it wont take a QR and I will be surprised if you can find an axle to replace it with one, it takes cartridge bearings with machined shoulders on the axle for the bushes to seat on.

Stick with track nut's.

Miche and Mavic screw on rear hubs were a favourite for converting to fixed, the skewers were much better than modern ones as were the old shimano steel ones.

The cam in them is much stronger as they were expected to run with semi horizontal drop outs - I wouldn't trust a more modern Shimano pattern one at all as they just don't bite as hard.

08 Langsters had the rear wheels replaced under Warranty by Specialized in a lot of cases as the hubs were suffering stripped threads at the lockring step.


----------



## Matty (23 Aug 2011)

I wouldn't do it. I run a Roadrat with a QR hub and have concluded that when it's time to change rear wheel I'll be getting a 'proper' hub with an axle. I use chain tugs, but even still can't stop the wheel moving. Not big movement, but an annoying twist, such that when you release the QR the wheel pops back straight. There is enough asymmetry in the set-up (somewhere) that the chain is nice and taught (1/4") at the tight spot, but loose enough on the slack bit to presumably allow this, most likely when accelerating hard out of saddle over bumpy ground.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Alien8 (24 Aug 2011)

Nuts - and something like one of these.


----------



## DrSquirrel (24 Aug 2011)

Get one of these (or similar).

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Parts/Accessories/FELT BEERNUTS TOOL.aspx


----------



## Pottsy (24 Aug 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> Get one of these (or similar).
> 
> http://www.feltbicyc...UTS%20TOOL.aspx




Slightly off-topic (apologies), but does anyone know where I can get one of these Felt BeerNuts tools in the UK? The one off my Felt Breed is missing and I want to replace it. The link attached is for Felt in the US which don't deliver to here and the UK distributors don't answer my emails. 

Any help much appreciated. 

Back on topic. I'd stick with nuts and not QR as they generally slip. You'll need to carry a tool for punctures and one of these is perfect and pretty small (and a bottle opener




):

http://www.surlybikes.com/stuff/jethro_tule/


----------



## mangid (24 Aug 2011)

Pottsy said:


> Back on topic. I'd stick with nuts and not QR as they generally slip. You'll need to carry a tool for punctures and one of these is perfect and pretty small (and a bottle opener
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1

--
Dan


----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2011)

Yes!

I've done over 1,000 miles on this singlespeed ...






'Good' QR = good old-fashioned heavy duty Shimano or Campagnolo. No to lightweight expensive fancy Ti skewers. I know two people who tried them on their geared bikes and both were pulling their wheels out. I pulled the wheel out on my Basso when I used a Mavic skewer so I'm back on Campag and/or Shimano now.






No problem!


----------



## mickle (24 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1518239"]
Is it an 08 model? Rust (shoot) coloured? If so then these came with a FF hub. Why the Doris you bought it off would change this I don't know. Check the other side of the hub near the axle for the thread for the sprocket to go.
[/quote]

Doris? Are you completely unreconstructed??


----------



## mickle (24 Aug 2011)

QRs can be used on single speed/ fixed set ups but there is a reason that they aren't, and it's all to do with chain tension. It's just more difficult to acheive the correct tension on a wheel equipped with a QR. Bikes equipped with spring loaded chain tensioners - in the shape of their rear derailieur cage plates - have their chain tension automatically adjusted. It's why most of them come with vertical drop-outs these days. When setting the wheel on a one speed it's often necessary to undo/tighten one nut and then the other to get the right chain tension, you cant do that when the wheel tensioning device tightens both sides at once.

That's not to say it's not possible, only that it's less than optimal. Given a choice I'd always opt for a pair of nuts over a QR on a fixed or SS.


----------



## JohnTCC (24 Aug 2011)

Hi

for the extra security I used nuts, it is a pain at time to remember to carry a spanner but I think worth it


Just my opinion, if QR works for you great  



JohnTCC


----------



## gb155 (25 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the replys - I'll keep it as it is for now and see how it goes 

As an aside , can you tell the year if this ?


----------



## Pottsy (25 Aug 2011)

I'd say about 1996 looking at the carpets and old monitors.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Aug 2011)

Looks like a 2010 to me, 2007 was shoot coloured, 2008 was either black but different decals or white blue and red, 2009 was bare metal, 2010 looks like that above (although the pic is shoot so cant see much) and the 2011 has more decals.


----------



## gaz (25 Aug 2011)

BIGGER IMAGE!!!
why so small all the time?


----------



## Crackle (25 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> BIGGER IMAGE!!!
> why so small all the time?




I vote he takes up photography as his next hobby.


----------



## gb155 (25 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> BIGGER IMAGE!!!
> why so small all the time?



iPhone !!!

Just found out it is a 2010 so I'm chuffed 

Gaz, will take some super-massive-huge-ones this weekend with my camera :-)


----------



## rustychisel (26 Aug 2011)

Pottsy said:


> I'd say about 1996 looking at the carpets and old monitors.




totally won that round!!! I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Ibbots (26 Aug 2011)

Both my offroad single speeds have QR's but that's because I'm using standard mtb wheels and horizontal drop outs. Get round the slippage problems with a chain tug on the drive side - seems to work pushing up some steep hills.


----------



## Old Plodder (31 Oct 2011)

@ gb155 



That's some feat, congratulations.


----------



## Bicycle (31 Oct 2011)

I imagine it's perfectly possible (and earlier replies suggest it is).

It seems also to be a fairly popular wheeze.

I use 15mm nuts on the rear of my fixie (the only machine in the family without QR on both wheels).

I do so because my preferred way of getting the chain just right is by locking off one side first.

There is probably a clever way of doing it using QR, but I learn slowly.

The only drawback is that I ride with a 15mm spanner in my pocket. 

Also some cake, but that's not used for removing the rear wheel.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2011)

mickle said:


> QRs can be used on single speed/ fixed set ups but there is a reason that they aren't, and it's all to do with chain tension. It's just more difficult to acheive the correct tension on a wheel equipped with a QR.






Bicycle said:


> I use 15mm nuts on the rear of my fixie (the only machine in the family without QR on both wheels).
> 
> I do so because my preferred way of getting the chain just right is by locking off one side first.
> 
> There is probably a clever way of doing it using QR, but I learn slowly.


I was lucky because the frame I used for my s/s has little threaded adjusters going through the back of the dropouts. I can adjust them so the back wheel is straight (and the chain tight) when I pull it back against the adjusters with one hand and do up the QR with the other.

You can just see one of the adjusters in this photo ...


----------



## Bicycle (1 Nov 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I was lucky because the frame I used for my s/s has little threaded adjusters going through the back of the dropouts. I can adjust them so the back wheel is straight (and the chain tight) when I pull it back against the adjusters with one hand and do up the QR with the other.
> 
> You can just see one of the adjusters in this photo ...



Tee hee... Mine had those too. 

I just didn't get on with them and didn't trust them. They had an untrustworthy look about them.

I don't like fiddly stuff. I like putting the wheel in, leaning on a spanner, tapping the tyre across and leaning on a spanner again.

If I could fix everything on my bicycle with a neoprene assembly mallet, I would.

I don't get asked to fix people's bikes.


----------

